# Need advice for holding on



## multi-target (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't focus on the pin focus on the spot you want to hit and let the pin float in around it stay relaxed at your bow hand and keep pulling pressure on release hand side.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Your problem could be anywhere from a form of TP to equipment issues. There could be many assumptions and even some correct analysis of your problem. You are only a few hours drive from one of the best coaches - George Ryals in Snelville GA. With the amount of time and effort you have spent in Archery why would you not make an appointment with a great coach?

.02


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

subconsciously said:


> Your problem could be anywhere from a form of TP to equipment issues. There could be many assumptions and even some correct analysis of your problem. You are only a few hours drive from one of the best coaches - George Ryals in Snelville GA. With the amount of time and effort you have spent in Archery why would you not make an appointment with a great coach?
> 
> .02


You absolutely right. I have thought about seeing a coach but I don't know how much time , day, days or just a few hours. I am very limited on time and I didn't want to invest a lot of money if I don't have the time to follow thru. I'm definitely going to give this some thought


----------



## Sasquech (Dec 15, 2014)

Raising the pin with your bow arm and shoulder cause the instability. You should keep the t that is your bow arm dear arm and torso identical always bend at the hips to change the point of aim. You must condition your core to do this as weak abs will make this difficult. But it is not target panic.it is a form issue . Watch the pro archery cartel classic watch how they aim for extreme angles these are exaggerations but explain exactly what I am speaking . . 



 <p><a href="https://vimeo.com/92465464">2014 Pro Archery Series - Preview</a> from <a href="https://vimeo.com/proarchery">Pro Archery Series</a> on <a href="https://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>
This is an excellent exa,mole more extreme shots to learn draw and aim form from. Good luck.

Vimeo 2014 Cilsanus

Staff shooter Dream Shot Archery makers of Twisted Minds bowstrings. 
Hoyt Pro Comp Elite XL 51#
AXcel Acheive sight. Hamskea rest


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Sasquech said:


> Raising the pin with your bow arm and shoulder cause the instability. You should keep the t that is your bow arm dear arm and torso identical always bend at the hips to change the point of aim. You must condition your core to do this as weak abs will make this difficult. But it is not target panic.it is a form issue . Watch the pro archery cartel classic watch how they aim for extreme angles these are exaggerations but explain exactly what I am speaking . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input. I'll give it a try tomorrow. It's about to drive me crazy,I have no trouble with holding steady until the pin drops thru my aiming point then as I try moving back that when everything goes bad. If the 12 right was a inch lower I'd be in the game.


----------



## bowhunter7275 (Feb 15, 2005)

multi-target said:


> Don't focus on the pin focus on the spot you want to hit and let the pin float in around it stay relaxed at your bow hand and keep pulling pressure on release hand side.


What he said


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

I don't focus on the pin I burn a hole where I want the arrow hit. Like I said earlier I'm not rookie I've been doing this for at least 30 years and there's one thing for sure no matter what you focus on or how good your release or form is if that pin isn't somewhere around your aiming point your going to make a bad shot. Maybe not as bad a shot as a drive by or as punching but still the results the same. I have excellent groups no matter if I'm shooting dots or 3D, it's just 1 to 2 inches below whatever I'm aiming at. Now the funny thing is I've tried adjusting hitting low by adding yardage, as much has 5 to 10 yards and still hit in the same spot low. I have pretty much tried everything imaginable. I'm not that bad a shot. I've won a couple of ASA state championships and lots of local tournaments all shooting a index release and punching. I've thought about just giving up on the hinges but what I've learned the last two years while trying to convert is that I group much better with the hinges. I to the point where I'm thinking about going to a Voodoo Dr and see if they can help. Anyway keep sending advice I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You need to shoot with me for a few months and talk and have me tell you things that you don't want to hear, over those few months I can get through to you and get you on track. Obviously that isn't going to happen because we don't live in the same town and shoot on the same range so I have to get things across to you in a different way, that is through my articles. I have written many articles on the mental approach to execution and aiming and floating and I have to let you choose to read them and then read them again and again and again. Then you can call me and talk to me and I can go over these things with you and try and get them in your head in a positive way. 

This can be done and I have had success getting through to people who read the articles and then contact me on the phone. Good luck.


----------



## jt12 (Aug 30, 2009)

Padgett said:


> You need to shoot with me for a few months and talk and have me tell you things that you don't want to hear, over those few months I can get through to you and get you on track. Obviously that isn't going to happen because we don't live in the same town and shoot on the same range so I have to get things across to you in a different way, that is through my articles. I have written many articles on the mental approach to execution and aiming and floating and I have to let you choose to read them and then read them again and again and again. Then you can call me and talk to me and I can go over these things with you and try and get them in your head in a positive way.
> 
> This can be done and I have had success getting through to people who read the articles and then contact me on the phone. Good luck.


Where can I get those articles. I always like reading informative articles that teach and tell success stories. I'm very interested in hearing what your input is on how I might over come these issues. Thanks.


----------



## Samson1165 (Dec 12, 2015)

I am also interested in reading those articles, especially info on form and execution. Where can I find them ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

jt12 said:


> You absolutely right. I have thought about seeing a coach but I don't know how much time , day, days or just a few hours. I am very limited on time and I didn't want to invest a lot of money if I don't have the time to follow thru. I'm definitely going to give this some thought


Talk to George. He is one of the nicest and greatest people in this sport. He knows your problems because he's suffered through them himself and learned how to get through it with the help of his coach. George is also a gifted teacher. Witness the success of his students. If I were anywhere near him, I'd be at his door as often as I could. 
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

you are only as good as you can hold! if you float out real bad look close at the form. you must have the right levers. they must be in line.. MAKE SURE your not pulling to much weight. archery is a game of SKILL NOT STRENGTH. a high shoulder, or a bow that out of wack will give that impression also, letting the float either dropping out the bottom. or being uncontrollable.:juggle: once you stop and try to control the back ten. shot its almost impossible to re start...so let down... you must never force a shot..if its goes bad let down. start over. sounds to me like a HIGH SHOULDER ISSUE. but thats only a guess without seeing you shoot.. hope this helps mike.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

jt12 said:


> ....I started shooting in ASA events about 6 years ago and I 've been trying to up my game.....I am very limited on time and I didn't want to invest a lot of money if I don't have the time to follow thru. I'm definitely going to give this some thought


I'm a little confused, you're a seasoned shooter who is wanting to up your game, but when the most logical suggestion of getting in touch with a good coach is made, suddenly all of the excuses for how this may be too difficult come out. You either want it or you don't. 

Not meaning to sound harsh, but if you're really serious about improving your competitive shooting, perhaps it is time for you to evaluate what sacrifices toward this goal you are willing to make.


----------



## pwyrick (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm all in for getting in touch with a "good" coach. Sounds like you've got one in your back yard. And, lots of work can be done online after an initial one-on-one session. Modern technology is a wonderful thing.


----------

